# Quota Hunt Results Are In!



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

So how did we all do??? I guess I did OK, got the General Gun and Muzzle Loader/Field Trial Area. Struck out on Family and the Hutton Unit:yes:

List your results here!:thumbup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I was selected for the still hunt area---no Hutton for me....


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

I got the General Gun. That was the one I wanted primarily anyway.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

grouper22 said:


> I was selected for the still hunt area---no Hutton for me....


I got the same thing. Good luck and hope to see yall out there.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Jan 23 - 27 Pine Log!


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

I got perdido archery then phase one perdido muzzleloader along with general gun bw


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

I got general gun, family hunt and muzzleload field trial, no Hutton on any


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

ok so how does this work? is this for blackwater? i'm just curious, never done it before. does that mean you're only allowed in those areas for specified dates? and what is their definition of a quota hunt?

and i can only assume the hutton area is where you want to be?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

I got Hutton Archery and general gun. 

My son got Field trial ML and general gun.




> ok so how does this work? is this for blackwater? i'm just curious, never done it before. does that mean you're only allowed in those areas for specified dates? and what is their definition of a quota hunt?
> 
> and i can only assume the hutton area is where you want to be?


The quota permits are for limited entry hunts through out the state. 

In BW the first two weeks and last two weeks of the general gun season are limited to the people that drew one of the 1800 permits. The rest of the gun season, ML season and archery season is open to any one.

The Hutton unit is 100% quota draw. They have several different hunts available but you must apply for them before hand. This is my first time ever drawing a Hutton unit hunt so I hope it's good. 

The Field trial ML hunt is a three day hunt and you must apply for it. One doe or buck per day in the three day hunt in the field trial area.


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY (May 9, 2012)

I got the usual Blackwater General Gun. Let the games begin! Wasnt lucky enough to get the Hutton Unit like i did last year. All i know is that place is full of deer and whoever gets in will have a great hunting experience.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

bigbulls said:


> I got Hutton Archery and general gun.
> 
> My son got Field trial ML and general gun.
> 
> ...


interesting - never knew the particulars. 'preciate it. good luck to you and your boy btw.


----------



## GatorUSN (Jan 17, 2012)

Got in BW still group with Espo and Big Tess. Struck out on Hutton and Perdido gun or archery. Looking forward to some early BW gun chronicles.


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Quota hunts*

I got the second General gun hunt in January for Perdido River. No Muzzle loader hunts. Got Joe Budd Archery 12/21-23. Got Perdido River Family Hunt Thanksgiving.


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

General gun no field trail


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

With all the moving going on I forgot to put in for any of the quota hunts. I'll rough it out with the rest of the hunting crowd this year. I'll probably try my luck at Eglin this year. I have always been a part of a club for most of my hunting career. But that's just not in the budget this year after moving back from SC.


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Got the Perdido family hunt, Thanksgiving.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

Struck out on everything


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

I drew general gun.

11/22 - 11/25
12/15 - 12/23
1/21 - 2/6

Time to find some places to hunt.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

BLACKWATER_BOUNTY said:


> I got the usual Blackwater General Gun. Let the games begin! Wasnt lucky enough to get the Hutton Unit like i did last year. All i know is that place is full of deer and whoever gets in will have a great hunting experience.


Muzzle loadere field trial is awesome too! I missed the opportunity to harvest 2 big ole bucks the last 2 years!!! 1st time due to not checking my scope on my rifle, 2nd due to STUPIDITY.....My hunting partner this year took this 1 last year SOMEWHERE IN THE FIELD TRIAL AREA????:shifty::whistling::shifty:









:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Damn, that's a helluva deer. I was hoping for a specialty hunt like that but general gun will do.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Kill'em Dead (Jul 21, 2009)

Huntinman you should run with us! Can you bring guests on special hunts? <== anybody?


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Let's do it. I got to learn the ropes. I think you have to draw/get a guest permit for specialty hunts. Let me know the next time you are headed up there.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## saltbomb (Feb 15, 2010)

I drew one for point washington. I never hunted there has anyone else how was the hunting and how is the deer population there.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Perdido family and blackwater gen gun. Last year I was stacked with everthing but moved 3 weeks before the season guess thats my luck.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

I got general gun for Blackwater. Thats the only one I put in for. :thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Kill'em Dead said:


> Huntinman you should run with us! Can you bring guests on special hunts? <== anybody?



You can have a guest permit on any specialty hunt. I know the field trial area hunt is 1 deer per day per permit. So if you and a buddy hunt only 1 of you can kill a deer....:blink:


----------



## cobiaphil (Oct 8, 2007)

Got General Gun Blackwater Still Hunt
Struck out on the Hutton Archery since I got it last year but ended up with the B.P. Hutton Unit hunt.:thumbup:


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

General Gun Blackwater Still Hunt for Me my dad and my younger brother.

Didn't draw Hutton Unit anything and lucky me I couldn't find the field trial area number when I applied so I'll have to wait until next year for that.

Jason-- Whats the quota number for the field trial area so I can save it for next year? Can you archery hunt instead of using Black Powder?


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I've got my first and second phase dog hunt in Blackwater covered!!! Can't wait for Hurricane Lake all hunting season just chilling.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

Blackwater general gun and whatever the heck this is:
202-ARCHERY QUOTA APP - PHASE I 2009 1 2009 BOX R

I realized after I submitted my app I hit the down arrow and applied for the one below the Hutton unit I believe.


Figures I'd get it...lol


----------



## Coco Solo (Jan 28, 2010)

1207 Perdido general gun 1st week.:thumbup:
2010 Box R Archery 2nd week....any help on this one would be much appreciated. Looks like a neat area though, was once a private hunting ranch for St Joe big wig. 3pt or better from what i understand. Camp recommendations nearby??


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

I'll be doing some stick and string hunting in September! I drew an archery quota just east of Tallahassee in zone C for 9/28-9/30.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

deersniper270 said:


> Jason-- Whats the quota number for the field trial area so I can save it for next year? Can you archery hunt instead of using Black Powder?


 
Not sure but this may help??? Maybe 2005???:thumbsup:

Hunt Choices - Application #1*Group Number: 0*Hunt NumberSeason NumberDescription200512005 BLACKWATER FIELD TRIAL AREAAward Status: ***Successful*** Privilege CodeHunt NumberSeason NumberDescription260-MUZZLELOADING GUN QUOTA APP - PHASE I200512005 BLACKWATER FIELD TRIAL AREA 
ARCHY/MUZZLDNG GUNHunt DatesBegin DateEnd Date01/18/201301/20/2013


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Hunt number #2005 third one down on list of ML hunts


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Got field trial area muzzleloader and bradwell gun.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Got BW stillhunt but no escambia river archery or hutton units, maybe next year.


----------



## finsandhorns (Oct 15, 2007)

Got general gun for dog econfina creek, fitzhugh cater muzzleloading and cat creek archery.


----------



## yankee cousin (Sep 1, 2009)

:thumbup:All Perdido: 1st General gun, Archery & Muzzleloader


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

Good luck to everybody. Counting down the days.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

1007 Blackwater Still hunt area phase one!


----------



## dajowi (Jan 15, 2008)

Does anyone have any experience at Lafayette Creek? East of Freeport and of hwy 20...


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

General gun BW still hunt! How do the doe tags work?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

dajowi said:


> Does anyone have any experience at Lafayette Creek? East of Freeport and of hwy 20...


I don't know, its management????....but let me know cause I gotta fish camp down there and wouldn't mind using it as a hunting camp too!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 270gotum (Dec 24, 2011)

*got two*

pulled a perdido river GG 1/12-1/18 and an archery @ grassy point10/20-10/26 anyone every hunted grassy point I sure would like the skinny on it.


----------



## FireTiger (Nov 14, 2009)

Got the Perdido River General Gun, 2nd Hunt.


----------



## outlaw (Feb 12, 2012)

General Gun Phase 1 - Blackwater still hunt for me. Guess Hutton Unit will have to wait until next year.


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

I applied for four quota permits this year for perdido and didnt draw, so that makes six total this year. I also applied for gator tag and sambar hunt. Looks like I will just be hunting in Kansas this year


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

buckeye83 said:


> General gun BW still hunt! How do the doe tags work?


There are no doe tags nor doe days in the Blackwater WMA.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

fla_scout said:


> There are no doe tags nor doe days in the Blackwater WMA.


Isn't there a quota where u can kill a doe or buck a day or something during the quota hunt


----------



## outlaw (Feb 12, 2012)

fla_scout said:


> There are no doe tags nor doe days in the Blackwater WMA.


Except archery season and the family still hunt. No doe tags though.


----------



## Reelfun27 (Oct 4, 2007)

Field Trial Muzzleloading hunt in Blackwater. one doe a day or buck, Daily limit is one deer per permit.


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

Well I got the still hunt like I thought I would and didn't get the field trial, I got Box R instead. Has anyone hunted the Box R muzzleloader?


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

Jason said:


> Muzzle loadere field trial is awesome too! I missed the opportunity to harvest 2 big ole bucks the last 2 years!!! 1st time due to not checking my scope on my rifle, 2nd due to STUPIDITY.....My hunting partner this year took this 1 last year SOMEWHERE IN THE FIELD TRIAL AREA????:shifty::whistling::shifty:
> 
> View attachment 53906
> 
> ...


I know where and I said you should always check the Simmons. I remember that day.......


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

scbass said:


> I know where and I said you should always check the Simmons. I remember that day.......


Glad you posted up Scott! Can't believe none of your crew got the Field Trial (Nick either?)....I'm probably joining a club this year and will hunt BW very little, but maybe I might get a biggun this year at the Field Trial Area????:shifty:


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> With all the moving going on I forgot to put in for any of the quota hunts. I'll rough it out with the rest of the hunting crowd this year. I'll probably try my luck at Eglin this year. I have always been a part of a club for most of my hunting career. But that's just not in the budget this year after moving back from SC.


Jon you can still apply in the second phase drawing for a BW still hunt permit and probably get it. You can apply starting today through the 23rd.


----------

